# Found this B12 on CarDomain.com. Hot or Not?



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

click


I have my opinion on this, but i'll let others discuss first..


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

I've seen it in person...not my cup o' tea but I'll give him props for the work done.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i personally dont think its for me, but the guy is dedicated to take a b12 and make it that (r)ice ya know, i say good job


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

I've also seen this car in person, at HIN, I'm not a fan of it either but yea, props for working on a B12


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

I like it not a big fan of the piant job but very nicely done. Remember at the end of the day this will be a 1 of a kind and our car's will still be just like 5 others in the Walmart parking lot


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i love that smilie generator!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I've seen it a couple of times - both times at HIN, once last year, once this year. While it's definately not my style of car (actually, nothing you do to a B12 could ever make it my style of car  ), I gotta give the guy credit. It takes some balls and some creativity to mod a B12. He just needs to ditch all that cotton he uses in his display  .


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I can definitely respect the amount of work he put into it but It's a little to ricey for my tastes, but whatever gets hot chicks to show off their ass.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I think its a pretty nice car, I dig it, just not the wheels... I do like that graphic tho.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i like that car a lot 2...remember it IS a b12 and that dude put a lot of time and money into that car to make it look that good..i give him an A for effort :thumbup:


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

that car looks damn good for a b12 :thumbup:


----------

